# Series 3 with Comcast?



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

There is so much information out there (and in here) that I'm overwhelmed, and need a little "bottom-lining" done for me, if folks are willing.

We love our TiVos, and won't be considering living without them. My understanding of all this stuff has led me to believe that we should wait until the Series 3 is released before we move too HDTV. I understand that the DirectTiVo is available, and will be a distinct disappointment to us, given we are so wedded to all the great features we have in TiVo System 7.x. I also understand that HDTVs will play regular video out of a regular TiVo, but don't believe it is worth buying an HDTV until we would be in a position to watch most of what we want to watch in HDTV. Watching live television isn't something we'd consider.

So far, am I on the right track?

My first question, I think, at this point, is whether/how the Series 3 would work with Comcast.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, the Series 3 will work with Comcast, you will have to get a CableCard from Comcast, some have said they have gotten them for free, others have had to pay a nominal monthly fee. There will also be a version of the Motorola 6412 which will run the TiVo OS direct from Comcast. We will have to wait and see what all of the TiVo features it will offer however.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Here in MA the first CC is 18 bucks to have the tech install (no self install option) and no monthly fee.


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

Assuming that the Comcast Tivo works, it seems to offer a huge economic advantage over the Tivo Series 3. It appears that Comcast may simply charge $4.95 extra per box per month for the Tivo upgrade to the Motorola 6412 or 3412 STB. This is considerably less than the projected cost of purchasing or leasing the Tivo Series 3 STB, and the much higher monthly fees for Tivo services. The Comcast Tivo will likely not offer many of the "extras" that Tivo provides, but if it can simply do the basics (and perhaps integrate the on demand feature from Comcast), it will serve the needs of most at a significantly lower cost.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

This to me is the most important issue as to whether to leave D* or not when the Series 3 comes out. If the Series 3 has all the features that have been advertised, and Comcast doesn't force me to get a box from them to receive and record HD, then I am long gone from D*. 

I want my NESN in HD!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Walter Lambert said:


> The Comcast Tivo will likely not offer many of the "extras" that Tivo provides


That's not what the press release said.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Ugh! I'm so confused!


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

At this point, it is difficult to come up with a "comprehensive", "best" solution to the HDTV/Tivo question. I would suggest that the best approach might be to separate the HDTV question from the Tivo question. The HDTV question can be answered NOW in terms of the best display that meets your needs. You will still be able to watch Comcast digital television on the new HDTV set until the second question can be resolved. Actually, the Comcast digital picture quality in New England is excellent, and the Motorola 6412 STB offered by Comcast is very satisfactory for the several months it will take to answer the second question. The Tivo question will probably be answered in the next two - six months when you can compare the Comcast Tivo cable download with the Tivo Series 3 Comcast cable card STB. The Comcast Tivo will likely appear first in the download to your Motorola 6412 or 3412 STB. Comcast does not require a contract. If the service is not satisfactory or Tivo Series 3 seems to offer a better option, you can simply return the Comcast box and obtain a Comcast cable card for the Tivo Series 3 STB (of course, you will likely have to make an extended contract with Tivo to subscribe to their service).


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Okay, and since I'm not willing to watch television live, and will be using my Series 2 TiVo for everything, does it make sense getting an HDTV now?


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

I'm confused. There is no release date for the Comcast TiVo set right?


----------



## the_bode (Aug 10, 2005)

bicker said:


> Okay, and since I'm not willing to watch television live, and will be using my Series 2 TiVo for everything, does it make sense getting an HDTV now?


You should really head over to the AVSForum Display Devices area to find out more about buying an HDTV set.

Personally, I have had a Panasonic TH-50PX500U 50" HD plasma display and a DirecTV HR10-250 HDTiVo since last year, and I couldn't be happier. I get my HD movies from DirecTV and my HD locals using an off-air antenna on the roof. Even after almost a year, the picture has that "wow" factor.

Yes, it was a pain to downgrade from my Series 2 TiVo (folders, fast GUI, etc.) to the arcane-looking version of the TiVo OS that runs in the HR10-250, but hey, it's HD!!!

If you're not willing to buy an HR10-250 or you just can't stand the old software, I can tell you that a few months ago when I was moving to my new place, I was without the HDTiVo for about two weeks, during which time I had the Series 2 SD TiVo hooked up to the 50" plasma via S-video. This is where the Panasonic's video processing really shines--it even makes compressed, MPEG artifact-ridden standard definition TV from DirecTV look really good! (I returned a Samsung 50" plasma because it only looked good when watching HD, but it sucked for SD.)

So the bottom line is that you can indeed enjoy a nice new big-screen HDTV even if you feed it SD material for the time being. DVDs and video games will look amazing, and you'll be ready the moment you pull the trigger on a Series 3 TiVo (or cave in and get that Motorola HD box...) The trick is to make sure you buy an HDTV that makes standard def stuff look good. If you head over to AVSForum, you'll see hundreds of different suggestions, but for my money it's Panasonic all the way!

I will probably switch to cable and buy a Series 3 TiVo if/when it comes out (I am not holding my breath). I certainly won't buy any of the first few thousand units, and will probably hold off until the first software patch comes out. I don't like being a Beta tester for free! 

Hope this helps,

Bode


----------



## Scarpad (Dec 7, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Here in MA the first CC is 18 bucks to have the tech install (no self install option) and no monthly fee.


Sean I live in Western Mass. I gave up my Series 2 and moved to the Comcast box for HD/Dual Tuner, other than those features the box stinks. I have go into my scheduled recordings every day to check because it's constantly cancellng my show to record some dual showing of another show (Even thou First run is checked) my Tivo was so much better in season Pass settings. I know comcast has a deal in place but they seem reluctant to upgrade the 6412 box, it's direly in need of more capacity, 15 hrs stinks. I'd go back to Tivo in a minute if they offered HD compatibility with comcast. Will comcast offer cable card in all areas? I wonder if they would not want to lose out on their DVR service and not offer it?


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Legally they have to provide cable card.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

bicker said:


> Okay, and since I'm not willing to watch television live, and will be using my Series 2 TiVo for everything, does it make sense getting an HDTV now?


Maybe get an EDTV. Seems a little much to get an hdtv and not watch hd.


----------



## alv (May 6, 2004)

Sean,

You live near boston. In regards to buying a TV. I would contact Jim Doolittle, our local ISF calibrator. He is exceptionally good and will tell you what TV he can make look best - which frequently is not the most expensive. Then have him calibrate the set. Your picture will be close to perfect at that time (depending on the source). His business number is 781-891-7714. Jim can also give you advice on the best local source.

http://www.imagingscience.com/jimd_bio.html


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

I am guessing that the hybrid Comcast DVR with the TiVo user interface is not going to be hackable, even in the simplest harddrive capacity upgrade. It will be more Comcast than TiVo. 

The TiVo Series 3 with Cable Card should be more upgrade friendly (assuming a Linux operating system as now). Just my conjecture...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Okay, I'm still way too overwhelmed. I went over to the AVSForum and one thread that might have some information I'm interested in has 62 pages!!!!! How the %#&@ is one supposed to learn enough to make a good decision with just one thread would take a week or two to get through, and that thread almost surely wouldn't have all the information I'm going to need? I'm really not a stupid guy! I promise.


----------

